# Sul [insertStringNameHere]



## MrPlayerismus

Hello violin/viola/cello/contrabass players.I am interested in composing for perhaps a string orchestra,but I have a slight problem.I am aware that it is not mandatory to request a passage to be performed on a certain string and one might even go as far as to say that this is pretty much neatpicking,but I like to be as definitive as possible.

So for example on the violin,when asking Sul G,that means that the requested passage must be played only on the G String in order for a certain timbre to be produced.What I am unsure of tho,is the following: Does each string encompass the whole instrument range?For example,can you play only on the G String of the Violin all the way from G3 to C8 or are there limitations?I would really appreciate help on this because I am kinda stuck.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Yeah there are limitations. To be in the safe side, only write in a compass of two octaves on each string. For double bass, maybe more like one and a half octaves.


----------



## MrPlayerismus

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Yeah there are limitations. To be in the safe side, only write in a compass of two octaves on each string. For double bass, maybe more like one and a half octaves.


Two notes from the base note of the open string and going upwards?For example,on the violin G String,from G3 to G5?Damn,I feel like an idiot for not getting this D:


----------



## Klavierspieler

MrPlayerismus said:


> Two notes from the base note of the open string and going upwards?For example,on the violin G String,from G3 to G5?Damn,I feel like an idiot for not getting this D:


You got it.


----------



## MrPlayerismus

Klavierspieler said:


> You got it.


Ok,thanks Herr Klavierspieler.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Its not really nitpicking. Each string has a distinct timbre


----------



## MrPlayerismus

emiellucifuge said:


> Its not really nitpicking. Each string has a distinct timbre


That is true,but I don't think I am such a great composer to even indicate the exact string lol.


----------



## GraemeG

You just need to be sure the effect actually works and is sensibly playable. On the violin, once you're up past an octave-and-a-half on any string, the fingers are very close together, and intonation gets much trickier. If you want the violins to go very high on the bottom string (which is quite thick), you don't want to throw them passages of rushed semi-quavers as well...
cheers,
GG


----------



## MrPlayerismus

GraemeG said:


> You just need to be sure the effect actually works and is sensibly playable. On the violin, once you're up past an octave-and-a-half on any string, the fingers are very close together, and intonation gets much trickier. If you want the violins to go very high on the bottom string (which is quite thick), you don't want to throw them passages of rushed semi-quavers as well...
> cheers,
> GG


Thanks for the feedback,that is really appreciated information to me.


----------

